# Why you should have sex more than 5 times a week



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

If you and your spouse have a healthy marriage you two probably have sex a few or several times a week.

So here is a thought

think of all the years you did not even know they existed?

think of all the day's, nights, hours, minutes you probably wanted sex especially with a special someone but you did not get it. 

Well you don't want to die not having done it as much as you possibly can with your spouse.



Just something to think about (imo). Think about all the time you did not have them and let that drive you to do it more.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

I think there shouldn't be an arbitrary limit. You should do it as much as you would like.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

I just came up with a number. But who is happy with 3x a week honestly? 

hit double digits!


----------



## kjvonly (Jan 3, 2013)

Goldmember357 said:


> I just came up with a number. But who is happy with 3x a week honestly?
> 
> hit double digits!


:iagree:
Heck I'd be happy with three times a month... 5X a week?... In 14 years of marriage I can honestly say, that has never happened, not even on the honeymoon.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

We go about 7 times a week.. usually daily. 

You know why? Because it's just goooooooooooooooooooood. Why not doing something that brings so much pleasure to both of us? 

I don't get it. 

Why not?


----------



## kjvonly (Jan 3, 2013)

SunnyT said:


> We go about 7 times a week.. usually daily.
> 
> You know why? Because it's just goooooooooooooooooooood. Why not doing something that brings so much pleasure to both of us?
> 
> ...


Envy and Jealousy are creeping in

:allhail:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> We go about 7 times a week.. usually daily.
> 
> You know why? Because it's just goooooooooooooooooooood. Why not doing something that brings so much pleasure to both of us?
> 
> ...


yes yes and yes. But this is the crucial point, who wants to have not so good sex often?

After years of not so good or non existent sex I lost the interest in the marriage.
Now in a relationship where the sex is spectacular then everyday and twice some days suits me.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> We go about 7 times a week.. usually daily.
> 
> You know why? Because it's just goooooooooooooooooooood. Why not doing something that brings so much pleasure to both of us?
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

ive said it before, when we had regular sex my wife certainly seemed to enjoy the hell out of it. why wouldnt you want that feeling as much as possible? puzzling


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

ok, so i have tried to explain what i meant, and every time i typed it out, it just went even further left field, but i agree with you and im always thumbs up for more sex.

so ignore the first post, major brain fart....

sorry for being a air head, and writing a confusing post.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> We had a "come to Jesus" talk and I pointed out (after some quick math) there are 10 months in the year when sex could be happening, how many months do you think our sex life takes up. *sorry if that dosent make sense my brain just quit*
> 
> We worked hard on our LL and worked through resentments and old hurts, triggers.
> 
> But...the answer was 2/3 maybe 4 months. I said that's not going to fly. Well since working out a lot of things, it's less now, and we feel closer than ever. Just my view, hubby said not to him. We haven't readdressed it yet.


What?:scratchhead: i do not understand.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Goldmember357 said:


> I just came up with a number. But who is happy with 3x a week honestly?
> 
> hit double digits!


I'd be happy with 3X a week. Right now, We are at an average of once a week. It COULD be more if it weren't for all the medications his doctor(s) have gone through when trying to get the right combination for his mental/psychological disorder. But you know what? I'd rather have a husband who has sex with me once a week, and spends the rest of the time just enjoying my company than with a man who I have sex with everyday but we hardly talk. No thanks. I'll keep what I have, thanks.

And before anyone asks... no, there is no changing the meds. He has been on so many different ones for his disorders. They finally have something that works. He is alert and more active in the family, rather than a zombie. I won't give up the man I have to possibly get the zombie back again... PASS!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Goldmember357 said:


> I just came up with a number. But who is happy with 3x a week honestly?
> 
> hit double digits!


You're on the wrong forum to be saying this.

LOTS of people here would be THRILLED with 3x a week.


----------



## popcorn (Nov 2, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> We go about 7 times a week.. usually daily.
> 
> You know why? Because it's just goooooooooooooooooooood. Why not doing something that brings so much pleasure to both of us?
> 
> ...


Exactly.....why the H NOT???


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

popcorn said:


> Exactly.....why the H NOT???


I'm sure my wife could tell you exactly why. lol.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

No less than every other day is the ideal number.I don't keep track by weeks,months,years.Every other day unless you're dying,have the flu,have a stomach virus,or you can't stop farting from what you had for dinner...in which case it's better to have sex before eating dinner which I do a lot bc my stupid stomach hates most foods.It's just safer that way LOL

SO and I just got back into our every day sex sessions and I'm thanking my lucky stars.It was getting rough while we were apart.


There are too many benefits to ignore when it comes to WHY you should be doing it often.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

DW and me are back to 2-3x a week, and I am happy with that.


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

My DH and I were doing it once maybe twice a week based on health issues and time allow. I preferred one good love making session compared to 2-3 quicker less complete sex. As you age once a day is possible but most men are not likely hold up very well. 

This is just a general assessment. Some men can do it daily when older some men can do it less once a week. At time point I have been without for awhile that a couple times a week would work. Now I just need to find a willing regular partner.


----------



## DjangoJr (Jan 8, 2013)

Id be estatic with 3-4 days a week. 

Im worried my libido is lowering to hers... sucks lol


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

We spent too many years NOT doing it enough...missing each other for the dumbest reasons.... now we are making up for lost time....

It has been the greatest boost to our individual happiness ...with a sweeter emotional closeness with each other as well. It was always good, but the good climbed a few steps higher .....Nothing beats Making Love..it's one thing that is new every morning... 



> Sex Ed 101 | American Sportsman Report
> 
> I don't now if this is wishful thinking or not but evidence shows the more sex you have the better your health. The old saying that, "A apple a day will keep the doctor away" is true, but having an orgasm a day works just as well and has extra benefits. Listen up girls and boys the one thing you should now is that these health benefits are geared to people having safe sex. Risky sex will probably do more harm then good.
> 
> ...


----------

